# Eggs Stop Developing in First Week?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, so I have lost a lot of eggs and was blaming my incubator, which for all intent and purposes was spiking for no reason but its been behaving itself and I haven't seen any difference in results. Of the eggs I have put in there, no matter the batch or timing, they all seem to stop developing at 4ish days. They're all fertile, so that's not the problem, its that they just seem to all die 4 days in. I don't get it. Am I missing something here? I heard of Seramas sometimes dying on the day they're supposed to hatch but not four days in.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Little.
First a disclaimer. I stink at incubating and decided long ago to leave that job to my hens. Nonetheless, I have friends that might be called hatchaholics. These friends try with all their might to turn me into a hatchaholic too and have sent me three incubators as surprises over the years. Two of these incubators are brinseas, considered foolproof, but still I can't manage a decent hatch. 
I do have this site bookmarked as reference for hatching issues; perhaps it will help you:

http://www.resourcesstore.com/egg-incubation/many-dead-embryos-at-an-early-stage.html


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm, interesting... I don't know if any of those apply but maybe I could try turning them a little more? There's a fan in there for ventilation and this pair was a breeding pair before I got them... I don't know. I find it weird I can't for the life of me hatch anything. I almost am tempted to buy some random eggs from another source and see if I can hatch those. Maybe its just a Serama thing. SIGH. I'd love to leave the job to my hen but she has no interest whatsoever in it. I have higher hopes for my two pullets who came from broody lines. It'll be a few months before I can see if they're up to par.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Hmmm, interesting... I don't know if any of those apply but maybe I could try turning them a little more? There's a fan in there for ventilation and this pair was a breeding pair before I got them... I don't know. I find it weird I can't for the life of me hatch anything. I almost am tempted to buy some random eggs from another source and see if I can hatch those. Maybe its just a Serama thing. SIGH. I'd love to leave the job to my hen but she has no interest whatsoever in it. I have higher hopes for my two pullets who came from broody lines. It'll be a few months before I can see if they're up to par.


I would love to be able to send you a broody serama or two, or three. I never see my serama hens unless I open the nestbox cover; they stay broody non-stop. One has a chick now from an egg she managed to hide from me for the entire 21 days. I open the box, I get growled at and bit. Be careful what you wish for.


----------

